# First Hawaii trip planning - advise appreciate!



## GTLINZ (Aug 7, 2009)

I have owned with HGVC since 2005 and am planning my first Hawaii trip in Feb 2011 :whoopie:.  It will just be my wife and myself, and we are celebrating a major birthday decade but I cannot say who or how many  .

I got a shot at a trade with SFX into Ka'anipali Beach club on Maui with a Coronado bonus week in spring 2010 so I went for it, and figure we will also stay at the HHV for a week. I heard there is a ferry between Maui and Oahu so I think the transportation has options beside flights.

We do like a resort feel but also like to get out and see the sights - not the tourist attractions necessarily but the cool nature stuff. So we plan to have a car on each island.

Any info you can share sights, eats, parking, and logistics would be great for either island (or both). We have been saving airline points and HHV points for awhile and are looking very much forward to this trip.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 7, 2009)

GTLINZ said:


> I heard there is a ferry between Maui and Oahu so I think the transportation has options beside flights.



No longer: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93730


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 7, 2009)

We have a Hawaii Board on TUG with lots of info.  I'd start by using the search function there and search for Maui.

I'd also buy this book Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai - you get it for about 50% off on the Author's website.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 7, 2009)

Buy (or borrow) the very handy guidebooks by Andrew Doughty titled Oahu Reveadled and Maui Revealed.  

They have tons of useful information and include "hidden gems" on each island.  You're going to have a wonderful trip!


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 8, 2009)

Sources for trip planning

(#1)The books have already been mentioned - Hawaii Revealed books & the Driving and Discovery books are the best
(#2) Searching the TUG Hawaii forum has also been mentioned 
For example: "Must Do activities & sights on Oahu and Maui" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98288&highlight=oahu
(#3) TS4MS Sticky of "My Favorite Things in Hawaii" - http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/hawaii/84052-my-favorite-things-hawaii.html
(#4) Tripadvisor Reviews & Photos for resorts, restaurants and things to do

Restaurant Lists
Zagat's Hawaii Restaurant List - http://www.gayot.com/restaurants/best-hawaii-hi_16hi.html
Hale Aina Dining Award Winners - http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Honolulu-Magazine/Hale-Aina/
‘ILIMA Dining Award Winners - http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/specials/bestrestaurants08/
"Five Hawaii restaurants that will wow foodies" from the San Francisco Chronicle - http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2009/01/30/alohafriday013009.DTL

Our two favorite restaurants on Oahu are:
- Sansei Seafood Restaurant & Sushi Bar at the Marriott Resort & Spa on Waikiki Beach - http://www.sanseihawaii.com/
- Alan Wongs (expensive) -  http://www.alanwongs.com/kingstreet/king_street.html

Have a wonderful time :whoopie:


----------



## Piper (Aug 10, 2009)

GTLINZ said:


> I
> We do like a resort feel but also like to get out and see the sights - not the tourist attractions necessarily but the cool nature stuff. So we plan to have a car on each island.



Here's a Maui site that is really off the beaten path -- and it's quite amazing!

http://www.flemingarboretum.org/index1.html

Tours are available to interested people on the last weekend of each month. Call 808-572-1097.


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the info so far  

Bummer that the ferry is caput


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 14, 2009)

I sometimes find the Hawaii boards on tripadvisor to be difficult reading as many of the posters have very specific agendas and many many posts eventually get deleted.  You may find very helpful posters on the Hawaii port of call forum at cruisecritic.


----------



## xauxi99 (Aug 28, 2009)

Marked! I will come back to check this soon!thanks a lot.
demande credit
immobilier simulation pret de france taux calcul
courtierUne simulation credit immobilier de France
a faire un
pret.demande
credit immobilier simulation pret de france taux calcul
courtier


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are my pics and review from Oahu at HGVC.

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22255025

We bought Oahu revealed and simply followed the guide book to see the sites. It was terrific. We did different parts of the island different days.

Parking at HGVC - if you don't want to pay 25 per day, park at the Marina next door. 25 cents per hour (bring quarters, though we were able to get them from the desk). It's good for 24 hours - a bit of a pain, but saves money.


----------

